# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depri?

## oneesars

weet niet hoe ik moet beginnen ik zal me eerst maar even voor stellen ben een jonge man van 22 heb een baan in de transport sector heb vrienden zat mijn ouders zijn nog steeds gelukig getrouwd en woon thuis en heb geen schulden of lichamelijke klachten. alleen geestelijk zit ik niet lekker in mijn vel ik weet niet wat het is maar voel me regelmaatig down nergens zin in zit levenloos tv tekijken ook als mij vrienden in de kroeg zitten heb ik toch geen zin om daar naar toe tegaan. dan zit ik een stomme film tekijken en denk gewoon na over van alles werk leven van alles maar het lijkt me alle maal nicks waard. heb regelmaatig zin om alles achter me telaten en gewoon teverdwijnen naar het buiten land gaan. de auto pakken zonder echt een besteming. en dan door rijden tot ik geen geld meer heb dan waar ik ben maar aan het werk tegaan en zie waar het schip strand of ik faal en moet naar huis bellen om tevragen of ze me komen halen en dan tewerken alleen om alles terug tebetaalen. ik verhaal komt vast wazig over maar goed ben niet goed ik schrijven. hier over zou ik graag met een goed vriend over praten maar weet niet hoe ik het moet brengen en ben bang dat ik ander help ook depri teworden. en het gekken is ik kan gewoon vrolijk over komen en niemand die wat door heeft maar onder tussen. kijk ik stomme films (wel gewoon met geluid) en rook me een slag in de ronte. en als klap op de vuurpijl ben ik met de feest dagen alleen. in het weekend zoek ik regel maatig de drank op en niet altijd om dat ik het lekker vind een bierje op zijn tijd. door de weeks weer niet omdat ik moet werken maar heb er meestal wel er veel trek in. ik weet niet waarom ik er dan wel van afblijf. zelfde rede waarom ik nog hier thuis ben. want heb zeker GEEN! zelfmoord nijgingen geen! heb er wel over na gedacht maar dat zou ik toch nooit doen denk eerder na over de gevolgen voor mijn familie. en zoizo lijkt het me echt nicks.
ik zou niet weten hoe iemand mij hier kan helpen maar wie ben ik zou wel fijn zijn denk ik.


gr

----------

